# Warum soll man mit Abzockern keine Brieffreundschaft beginnen?



## Hippo (3 Dezember 2013)

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/
Gilt generell für alle Abzocker, nicht nur für Antassia


----------

